# Hive crane



## lappe001 (Mar 28, 2018)

Have you guys found a way to do a DIY / on the cheap beehive crane? I have around 80 hives (all supered) scattered on the ground and every time I check them, I must take away supers (some have up to three) and bend to pull frames out of the brood box. I would like to build a crane which could be mounted on the back of my pickup and reduce the amount of lifting I'm doing now. 
Hope to hear from you! Any comments will be appreciated! 
Cheers!
F.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

something like this?
https://www.harborfreight.com/12-Ton-Capacity-Pickup-Truck-Crane-with-Cable-Winch-61522.html

for warres, but could be adapted
https://warre.biobees.com/lift.htm


----------



## lappe001 (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah, I checked those out but need a much longer arm and don't know if they'll hold.. :/
The second page is pretty interesting though... !! Thanks!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a home-made hive mover mounted on a trailer ...

https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?294083-My-bee-hive-trailer-is-completed










Other ideas are here: https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?323428-Hive-Truck-Trailer-Boom-Loaders


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

lappe001 said:


> Have you guys found a way to do a DIY / on the cheap beehive crane? I have around 80 hives (all supered) scattered on the ground and every time I check them, I must take away supers (some have up to three) and bend to pull frames out of the brood box. I would like to build a crane which could be mounted on the back of my pickup and reduce the amount of lifting I'm doing now.
> Hope to hear from you! Any comments will be appreciated!
> Cheers!
> F.


There is a cross over point from the small harbor freight cranes to a real one. It includes a lot more steel and mounting between your frame rails in the middle of the truck. The HF ones just screw through the bed so light duty. i've seen on line video's of the bed flexing. The other draw back is the reach. ideally i'd like to reach several hives sitting a few feet from each other so you don't have to move the truck for every hive. With the price of steel now almost double from six months ago its not a good time to make a crane. have you thought about making a lightweight 4 leg aluminum frame with some pulley mechanism so you can just stand over the hive, attach somehow and lift? less cost but a lot more work imo.


----------



## lappe001 (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes I have but somehow it seems too much work...
The crane posted by Rader Sidetrack is amazing, just what I need. Imma write the guy who built it and see if he would be willing to share construction details.... 
Hope it works!


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

kaizen said:


> The HF ones just screw through the bed so light duty.


If you are only lifting a single hive (200 lb) you may be able to mount the harbor freight one to a good hitch, and never have to worry about the bed bending. It would take some modifications but probably would not be to bad.


----------

